
PHP 7.2 to 7.3 10x performance improvement? - abarringer
We upgraded a job from php 7.2 to 7.3 and it runs right at 10x faster. Anyone else seen that? Tested on several different systems and the results are consistent. The code is very array heavy.
======
gus_massa
If you can make a microbenchmark to show this, it could be a nice blog post.

(Some recommendations: Make sure that the run time of each version is at least
1 or 2 seconds. Repeat the measurement 5 or 10 times, preferably in some
pattern like ABABABABAB, Not AAAAABBBBB. Repeat this with different arrays
sizes to have a guess of the complexity order and see if the reduction is
constant on the startup time or is proportional to the total time. Make some
graphics, graphics are nice.)

------
corbpie
Performance was always going to be better is it more you're surprised it is
that much better?

